# Nitro 600 express !!!!!!



## wforider (Mar 1, 2009)

Read before watching the video 
60 CAL. PISTOL Please read before you watch! You may have to watch Recoil twice. Try to follow the gun. This video is basically a 'show and tell' custom
built on a Thompson Encore (fancy version of the Thompson Contender). The Caliber...600 Nitro Express. That's right...an elephant gun round in a handgun. The story goes that the guy that built it is some kind of custom gun maker, and built this as an exhibition piece. He takes it to the range with him just to show it off, and the big guy that shot it (in the video) had been bugging the builder to let him shoot it. Only until fairly recently the 600 Nitro Express was hands down the biggest, nastiest, hardest hitting, and heaviest recoiling weapon you could buy. It was designed for one simple purpose...to knock an elephant flat on his butt... It was really built as an exhibition piece for guys 'compensating'... This cartridge is known for breaking collarbones, arms, shoulders...of the shooter! In the gun world they use what is termed' recoil index' to kind of give prospective buyers an idea of what a gun kicks like... A 30-06 gets a rating of a 1.0, which for many people is about the limit of what they can shoot multiple rounds thru comfortably. A 243 BR is rated at like a 0.4, a 270 was like a 0.8, etc. The 600 Nitro Express is rated at a 9.4.......9.4 times more punishing power than a 30-06. Now watch the video...... the video provides a clear, definitive example for the word "Idiot"...?

Hmmm seem to be having a hard time attaching the link...if you want I can forward the Video to you...


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

That's been posted before...on too many forums to mention...including this one...

but here it is again...

[yt]



[/yt]


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

wforider said:


> * In the gun world *they use what is termed' recoil index' to kind of give prospective buyers an idea of what a gun kicks like...


What world are we in? Wait a minute! This is *Handgun* forum?!?! It's not the Geranium Lover's forum? Ah crap, now I have to go delete some posts or else I'm going to get some weird replies.



wforider said:


> Now watch the video...... *the video provides a clear, definitive example for the word "Idiot"...?*
> 
> Hmmm seem to be having a hard time attaching the link...if you want I can forward the Video to you...


I'm thinking of another clear, definitive example.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> That's been posted before...on too many forums to mention...including this one...
> 
> but here it is again...


Why? Why Bruce? Why? :smt022:smt022:smt022


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Should I post the .577 T-Rex videos also? You know it's going to be mentioned soon...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Preemptive strike! Post everything you've got!


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

[yt]



[/yt]

[yt]



[/yt]


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Excellent! :smt023

Let's not forget this classic:

[yt]



[/yt]

I'm going to start up some 9mm vs .40 vs .45 and Glock vs. XD threads. Maybe even start a stopping power poll.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> I'm going to start up some 9mm vs .40 vs .45 and Glock vs. XD threads. Maybe even start a stopping power poll.


You better watch out! _JeffWard_ will be in here soon....

You forgot the almighty M&P!!!! :watching:

:anim_lol:


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

RE: DEA Agent...That's different. He's a professional, the other people aren't.

____________________________________________________

Watching all the "gets hurt by recoil" videos, it's clear that in the majority of them the people were:

new to guns
not told how hard it kicked
not given any instruction 
basically just set up by the photographer to get hurt

:buttkick:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> RE: DEA Agent...That's different. He's a professional, the other people aren't.
> 
> ____________________________________________________
> 
> ...


I was just trying to add on to all the over-posted videos. No need to flame me. :smt022:smt022:smt022:smt022


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> RE: DEA Agent...That's different. He's a professional, the other people aren't.:buttkick:


Dogone it Bruce....Todd was just getting rolling and you stopped him in his tracks...why Bruce, why??:anim_lol:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

OK, here's an overplayed amateur one, complete with horrible music ....

[yt]



[/yt]


----------



## wforider (Mar 1, 2009)

*should of known better*

Yes I should known better....:anim_lol: but playing all the videos here cant but laugh a bit..thanks all.

wfo


----------



## mcotter (Nov 20, 2008)

I am pretty new here so i hadn't seen them and thought they were hilarious.


----------

